# Pics of Kinlin TB 25 Rim



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Attached are some close up pics of Kinlin TB 25 Tubular rim logos. 

Reason I post this is cuz when I was looking to buy these rims, there was/is very little info I could find on these rims. Hope this help folks in the future.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Where did you find Kinlin rims for sale online? Those look really good.


----------



## jparamax (Oct 3, 2007)

*KinLin Rims*

Hi,
We sell KinLin rims, including the TB-25 and the XR-300 (aka Niobium 30). We offer a full line of specialty parts for custom wheel builds. For example, we'll sell you any number of spokes or nipples - no minimum. We are also the U.S. distributor of Tune products. 

I'll leave it at that since I am not sure it is permissible to post advertising to this forum. If I should remove this post, please let me know.

If you want to contact us for more information and a price sheet, please PM or call us.

Sarah Maxwell-Parfitt
Alchemy Bicycle Works
720 Rosita St
Santa Fe, NM 87505
505.983.4241


----------



## jparamax (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pricing on KinLin rims*

Hi,
I've just posted a PDF with our complete price list to our very under construction website: www.alchemybicycleworks.com.

Sarah Maxwell Parfitt
Alchemy Bicycle Works
Specialty Parts for Custom Wheels - U.S. distributor for Tune products
505.983.4241


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Highly Recommend Alchemy Bicycle Works!!*

10-4-07

I bought my wheel build kit from Alchemy Bicycle Works. All the parts, with Expert advice.

I highly recommend Alchemy Bicycle Works...they are Great to work with!!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

The most interesting thing about that rim is that it is labled 'Made in Formosa' not 'Made in Taiwan'. What is up with that?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jmoryl said:


> The most interesting thing about that rim is that it is labled 'Made in Formosa' not 'Made in Taiwan'. What is up with that?


Weird. 
But :
The island of Taiwan was historically known as Formosa, the name given by Portuguese sailors due to the beauty of its coasts.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Weird.
> But :
> The island of Taiwan was historically known as Formosa, the name given by Portuguese sailors due to the beauty of its coasts.


Well, sure. But the choice of Formosa seems to be a politically charged choice (e.g. they didn't use R.O.C.!).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jmoryl said:


> Well, sure. But the choice of Formosa seems to be a politically charged choice (e.g. they didn't use R.O.C.!).


Yah, I wonder why?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I haven't heard the name Formosa since I was a kid.


----------



## bobgrimm (Dec 6, 2007)

Keymet Tubular rims made by Niobium, 25mm tall comes in 20h, 24h, and 28h made with an enhanced aluminum alloy, and are very strong, they will take a beating. My set from Ligero Wheel Works are 24 spoke front and 28 rear and at 1477g are light enough to race crits and strong enough to ride and train on every day. The rest of the wheel parts are Sapin spokes and White Industries H2 hubs, and come at a cost of $600. Total weight of wheels, with cassette (12-25 10speed Dura Ace) steel skewers, and 320g winter training tires is 2310g or 5.10# not bad when compared to the lightest set of clinchers I've ever had was 2,440g or 5.4#.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

The average weight of the 25mm tubular is listed at 440 grams. That is a little disappointing considering the clincher 27mm rim is listed at 430 grams.


----------



## bobgrimm (Dec 6, 2007)

440g per wheel, that is a stout rim. I'm now sure I'll be riding them every day without any trouble. It's getting harder to find tubular rims with a 25mm + profile under 400g, that's not expense carbon. If anyone knows of any let me know.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

nrspeed said:


> The average weight of the 25mm tubular is listed at 440 grams. That is a little disappointing considering the clincher 27mm rim is listed at 430 grams.


I found that odd that they list the rim at 440g because I have never had one that heavy, most of them are 425 to 430g.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I just finished a set. I didn't weigh the rims, but based on my normal calculations, they were both under 440g (probably around 433g). The set was 1380g

-Eric


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Troy also carries these rims. He will hook you up on wheelbuilding parts, and is super great about answering pointless emails where you're asking for advice on hubs, spokes, spoke count and rims for your build. He also had the best price on CX Rays that I could find.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Alchemy lists these rims available in 32 hole. Is that true? If so, I was considering switching out the rims on my track wheels. Then again, I may put that on hold and go with the BikesDirect wheel deal.


----------



## bobgrimm (Dec 6, 2007)

Per Troy @ Ligero 20, 24, and 28 hole only. If they were available in 32 hole I'd have Troy lace my Power Tap in one.


----------



## tbone006 (Oct 10, 2008)

*KINLIN MX3 Rims - bike?*

Hello,

Trying to identify this particular bike. All decals have been removed. It has KINLIN MX3 rims and ZLC cranks? Here is a picture ...can anyone help me identify make/mfg/model of this bike?

thanks!
TB


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like a Magna ???


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, check your local Walmart.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

nah... its a littel above a walmart bike. Look at the chainrings, rear derail, disc tabs on the fork, etc. Its not quite a walmart bike, but more like a very low end bike-shop bike. 

I'll quess: Its a bike someone in the military bought over in asia and brought back here with them. ??? i dunno.


----------



## tbone006 (Oct 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
thanks for all teh input ... i will keep searching. I found a Kawasaki ZX-26? That looks VERY similar .. but i have yet to find anything esle even close.

thanks again!!! 

ps - haha ...possbily a "souvenier" from overseas 





pkgdave9144 said:


> nah... its a littel above a walmart bike. Look at the chainrings, rear derail, disc tabs on the fork, etc. Its not quite a walmart bike, but more like a very low end bike-shop bike.
> 
> I'll quess: Its a bike someone in the military bought over in asia and brought back here with them. ??? i dunno.


----------



## Team Murray (Jul 17, 2007)

*Identify the bike with Kinlin Rims*

Wow, that's no ordinary bike!. If you look closely at the picture, you will see that the hooks are actually holding the bike down, from floating away.

The bike has Niobium. It must also contain Un-obtanium and some Quantonium (sorry I have been watching Monster vs. Aliens).

Other strange things are going on here, apparently, the owner has some optical problem. All the posters in the background are upside down.

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle K." 
-Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Team Murray said:


> If you look closely at the picture, you will see that the hooks are actually holding the bike down, from floating away.


And he's got the world's first drywall floor.


----------



## oznett (Jul 26, 2010)

tbone006 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to identify this particular bike. All decals have been removed. It has KINLIN MX3 rims and ZLC cranks? Here is a picture ...can anyone help me identify make/mfg/model of this bike?
> 
> ...


This looks like the same manufacture of my wife's bike. We bought hers at a Costco demo show probably in 2001. ZLC was a small outfit in Lewis County, Washington. They probably didn't last long. As I recall they made bikes for the Seattle Police Dept. These are carbon fibre bikes and I believe we paid about $250 at the time. My wife never used it and I just pulled it out for my daughter and was looking around to see if the company was still in existance.


----------

